# Indian Fantail neck wobbling



## jta382 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello please help,

I have two cock fantails that are indentical but one of them wobbles his neck when ever he is just walking around, struting. However his behaviour is normal, eats well, drinks well, does all normal activities (ie bathing).

The other fantail does not wobble his neck at all.

My question is that if this is a diesease or just normal indian fantail behaviour?

Thank you for reading.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Can you give a little more detail on what you mean by wobbling his neck?

Does he twist it so his head is at a strange angle, or upside down? Pigeons do bob theri heads back and forth when they walk, which is normal, if you mean that.

John


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have also encountered this with my indian faintails.

They twitch the feathers/skin on the neck much like a pouter puffs it out only as in shaking it.

I consider it normal behavior as all mine a perfectly healthy.

But I just recently got into them.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

its normal behavior for the fantail. the tantails neck is longer and more bent than other peigeons its also bred into them. more they do the better they are.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you have a shaker fantail, they do that. Mine does. When I first got him I thought something is wrong with him, but I did some reasearch and found it is normal for this specific breed. They are called Shakers.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there jta382.
I have 3 fantails who all "wobble" their necks from time to time. Looks like a very fast, back and forth movement or vibration. Sometimes they stretch their necks out almost like a goose and wobble them back & forth. My other birds don't do it - only the fantails. Is this the type of movement you mean?

I think it is a normal behavior. Not sure why they do it, but I know my birds are all healthy.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe he just likes lots of attention and this is his way of saying look at me! look at me!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

we call it the "nuns effect" in Sri lanka. not all fantails do but most do. its nice and fancy when the all do- i keep fantails next door to foster eggs and young.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Kristen & Warriec - 
It sure is funny to see them all do that at once. I just love fantails for the funny way they move, spin around & strut. I could spend all day watching mine! Such sweet little characters.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Yea I need to get some fantails. I bet my kids would get a kid out of the way they walk. I just hope they don't imitate the birds then everywhere I go people will be giving us weird looks.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

fantail prices have dropped big time in sri lanka, they are so easy to breed and to take care of. they feed young very well.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

warriec said:


> fantail prices have dropped big time in sri lanka, they are so easy to breed and to take care of. they feed young very well.


You are rite abt that..

Fantails available here range from USD$10 upto $50.. They are the most lovable, popular and easy-breeding pigeons!! I love mine!!

Oh, and i have only 1 fantail pair with 3 kids.. ONly the male is the shaker and the female doesnt "shake at all".. BUT all the kids "shake"!! Its genetic and shakers may be a dollar or two more expensive as they are considered "good quality" breed.. 

Hope it helps,


----------



## jta382 (Aug 29, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Hi there jta382.
> I have 3 fantails who all "wobble" their necks from time to time. Looks like a very fast, back and forth movement or vibration. Sometimes they stretch their necks out almost like a goose and wobble them back & forth. My other birds don't do it - only the fantails. Is this the type of movement you mean?
> 
> I think it is a normal behavior. Not sure why they do it, but I know my birds are all healthy.



Yes thats exactly what I mean. Looks like this behaviour is normal and thats what I figured since he was a very healthy bird.

Currently his symptoms are that he makes this noise sounds like his throat or nose / beek is conjusted, and still a bit drowsy.

I have given him isolation and heat therapy along with salt+sugar water. He seems to be a bit more active now.

I was going to get Neem Oil and try that, what do you all great ppl think?


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

i have a logan racing pigeon that wobbles its neck,when it sees food or gets exited,its strange,he is fit and healthy and flyes like a fighter jet,he puls his head back and wobbles it,any ideas on this ha ha


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

The neck wobbling is called zittering. My Indian fan and my mookees do it


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I have two fantails and my Indian fantail wobbles his neck so much sometimes I think he's going to fall off his perch its normal.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

orock said:


> I have two fantails and my Indian fantail wobbles his neck so much sometimes I think he's going to fall off his perch its normal.


It may have been crossed with an american/standard fantail. This would be bred out in a few generation in the young.


----------

